# Barrow Mental Hospital August 2009



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi this is my first proper thread on here. 

We visited Barrow Hospital (often known as Colony) and arrived just as dusk was falling.

Barrow is sadly in the process of being demolished however some buildings remain standing. Lots of rotten floor boards, burst water pipes and aspestos warnings pretty much everywhere.

We took a few photos so thought I'd share some with you - We are not proffesional photgraphers so appologies if the photos are not up to standard!











The small chapel





Inside the chapel





Outside one of the buildings








































A bat!


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report there..never heard of this one before.


----------



## james.s (Aug 23, 2009)

Not bad photos, welcome to the site


----------



## JulesP (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice one.
I used to repair all the wheelchairs here before it closed. Would love to re-visit sometime.

Jules


----------



## foz101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you maybe double the size of the pics?


----------



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 23, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Can you maybe double the size of the pics?



Sorry I have re-sized all these now but I know for next time!

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 23, 2009)

JulesP said:


> Nice one.
> I used to repair all the wheelchairs here before it closed. Would love to re-visit sometime.
> 
> Jules



I don't know how much longer the place will be around for as huge parts of the hosptial have already been demolished.


----------



## dangerous dave (Aug 23, 2009)

the chapel is the mortuary block its the 2nd chapel of rest the other one is up the top of the site . this place has been trashed it used to be a good explore a year ago it was in good nick now no roofs left and the smell is quite bad when i was up there a few months back the only reason its saved is due to bats roosting so they cant demo much


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 23, 2009)

GHOSTBUSTER said:


>



Wow it must be hard to explore with that funny green mask on 

nice first post


----------



## lost (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you BUST any GHOSTS?


----------



## GHOSTBUSTER (Aug 23, 2009)

lost said:


> Did you BUST any GHOSTS?



Yes! 

But not as many as we would have liked.:icon_evil


----------



## foz101 (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you Bust any Moves?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D02J1klIehw[/ame]


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 24, 2009)

"Beware the voices and the frogs." Why do people feel compelled to write the most random things in asylums?


----------



## karmamarshmallow (Aug 24, 2009)

The photos came out really well mate - well done!! 

Was a great night out and can't wait for the next mission 

Next time I wont forget my camera!!


----------

